# DECEMBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE 2012



## clare

Happy Holidays!Happy Havanese.That's the photo challenge,our pups enjoying the holidays,dressed in their finery,helping with the decorations,or maybe wrapping the presents,enjoying their families,just having festive fun!Here's a couple of pics to get things started.Some of Nellie.


----------



## davetgabby

super pictures. You and Evelyn have great pictures. Here's last year and when I get my new camera from Santa this month, I'll have more recent ones.


----------



## shimpli

Here is Yunque with some Christmas toys.


----------



## TilliesMom

Here's one of Tillie last Christmas... the first and ONLY time she's ever had a bow in her hair. lolound:


----------



## misstray

Here's one of Brody trying to open one of his Christmas presents last year.

Yes, he's wearing a Halloween bandana! ha ha


----------



## Beau's mom

This year's "Santa Paws" Party! Mostly Beau in his new Christmas sweater. And, we made a new Hav friend -- Finn!


----------



## Beau's mom

And, one more . . . something must look really tasty!!


----------



## whimsy

Everyones pictures are so great. Gosh, we all have a cute breed don't we? !!
Here is Miss Whimsy. All fresh and clean from her bath yesterday!


----------



## whimsy

Hmm I think I like this picture better


----------



## Suzi

Miss Whimsy looks beautiful ! I like the second one the best too! The red bow looks so pretty . I hope that is going to be your holiday card! I have been so lazy and in order for a good picture I would have to give baths. But everyone is inspiring me.


----------



## whimsy

Suzi said:


> Miss Whimsy looks beautiful ! I like the second one the best too! The red bow looks so pretty . I hope that is going to be your holiday card! I have been so lazy and in order for a good picture I would have to give baths. But everyone is inspiring me.


Thanks Suzi..After I looked at the first picture I knew I could do better. The red bow and additional christmas bag made the second picture look more complete and balanced.. Whimsy is usually pretty co-operative when it comes to photos. She gets excited when she see the camera come out because she knows she is going to get a good treat! Go give your two a bath and get the camera!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great photos! Yunque's bed looks so cozy and soft! And I'll bet there is no mistaking him for a girl, ever, is there? 

Beau's new friend Finn has very similar coloring to my Finn! Love that last one where the tongues are both doing the same thing!! Too funny!

And there goes that Evelyn showing photos of that fake dog again! :biggrin1: Love the last one, with the red bow.

Is Nellie tiny?? She looks so tiny in those photos - just a little doll. Love her little face.

And Molly and Tillie looking so ladylike too.

Here are some of Augie and Finn last year. The ones on the rug were after a wrestling bout - found them in the Christmas batch - taken at the same time.


----------



## sandypaws

Hubby did a good job bathing Miss Whimsy. She looks beautiful and so fluffy. My vote is for the second pic too, Evelyn.


----------



## irnfit

This pic is a few years old.


----------



## whimsy

The second picture will be my Christmas card this year LOL
I'm enjoying all our festive looking Havs!


----------



## nlb

Beautiful pose Evelyn!


----------



## whimsy

nlb said:


> Beautiful pose Evelyn!


Thanks..it's amazing what a little piece of cheese will do


----------



## sandypaws

They look very festive, Michele. Love the collar and bows.


----------



## dodrop82

I wish I lived a little closer to Evelyn! What gorgeous portraits you take!!!!


----------



## whimsy

dodrop82 said:


> I wish I lived a little closer to Evelyn! What gorgeous portraits you take!!!!


Thank you! I used to shoot a lot of portraits of grandchildren when they were younger.( I couldn't bribe them with cheese tho in order to get them sit still.)


----------



## jemmax

Here are a couple of Max from last Christmas - still finishing tree etc for this year and will update after that !


----------



## Beau's mom

Beau and Santa Paws


----------



## whimsy

aww..beau looks so cute on Santa's lap. Was he a bit scared??


----------



## shimpli

We have a tree !!


----------



## whimsy

they are so cute together I can hardly stand it


----------



## whimsy

These Havanese are the cutest breed around!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Beau was a little scared -- but maybe because he was kind of thrust onto Santa's lap!! (Not the way I would have done it). They got the picture on the 1st try -- and so he was on and off of Santa's lap so fast that I didn't even get the lens cap off my camera!


----------



## BennyBoy

Here are pics of Benny... it's his first Christmas... and Diego (my mom's Hav).


----------



## dodrop82

So adorable! Benny's coat is gorgeous! It kinda looks like he's doing the splits in the last shot...HeeHeeHee!


----------



## BennyBoy

dodrop82 said:


> So adorable! Benny's coat is gorgeous! It kinda looks like he's doing the splits in the last shot...HeeHeeHee!


Thanks! The funny thing about his coat is that the other side of him is completely different! He has big blocks of black and white on the other side... I will find a pic


----------



## dodrop82

Very cool! I love it!!!


----------



## jillnors2

*Mayzie*

I love all the beautiful Christmas Havs but I think we need a black one!

Mayzie at dog club's xmas party


----------



## mistytrails

how do I post a picture.?


----------



## ClaireVoyant

MistyTrails, are you on an iPad or a computer? You need a free hosting account, I use Image Shack. But I'm on an iPad so use a nifty called SkyPath which uploads images to my ImageShack account and all I have to do is click the image I wish to post . . .the link is automatically added to my clipboard . . .and I paste the link here. But if on a computer, the image must still be uploaded to the host site, then copy the link, and paste it here between IMG tags that look like this:









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## davetgabby

mistytrails said:


> how do I post a picture.?


To download a picture,. ... click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there.


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Here is my current Christmas Card pic... (btw the shredded paper was added by me to go along with my "We were Naughty this year.." card theme.. They both actually do really good with the tree and wrapped presents-while wrapping its a different story tho)


----------



## nlb

I love that picture!


----------



## whimsy

Sonic and Aries look adorable and I love your theme!!


----------



## sandypaws

Very cute picture, Linda. Clever idea.


----------



## Beau's mom

GREAT PICTURE!!!


----------



## Olive'smom

We tried putting Olive in a Christmas hat, but that didn't last very long:


----------



## whimsy

Awww...Olive is adorable..with or without a hat!


----------



## dodrop82

Oh so cute! And shorts and a t-shirt! Get outta the city!!!!


----------



## andra

Dionna got to meet Santa Claus and he is deciding if she has been naughty or nice:


----------



## andra

Ok, I need to learn how to put more than one photo in a response--this is the first time I have ever posted a picture here!

Dionna auditioning for an alternate position as one of Santa's reindeers. If she makes it, she will be behind Dasher.


----------



## sandypaws

Hope she makes the cut!


----------



## whimsy

dionna looks so dang cute!! I think she should lead the sleigh!


----------



## davetgabby

andra said:


> Ok, I need to learn how to put more than one photo in a response--this is the first time I have ever posted a picture here!
> 
> Dionna auditioning for an alternate position as one of Santa's reindeers. If she makes it, she will be behind Dasher.


that is the funniest picture of the year IMO


----------



## andra

Thank you! Dionna loved Santa but did not like the reindeer gear on her head LOL.


----------



## jemmax

Max with this year's tree - wondering why there are no presents yet ?


----------



## dodrop82

AWWWWW!!!!! Beautiful! Positively Beautiful! No presents, cause Max would open them!!!! HEEHEEHEE!!!!


----------



## whimsy

Pretty tree! Max looks adorable!


----------



## sandypaws

Max looks so sad and so little. Santa better come soon. Really cute picture and very pretty tree.


----------



## jemmax

Yes he had a bad haircut - hubby thought a short cut would be cool for a change - what a disaster - hopefully it grows back soon !


----------



## Suzi

Were still thinking( Do we really want to go to my storage and get the Christmas stuff and buy a tree?)


----------



## andra

I LOVE this thread  Everyone's Havaneses look so adorable!


----------



## Suzi

PLEASE MOM WE WANT HATS AND BOWS AND A TREE !


----------



## whimsy

Suzi said:


> PLEASE MOM WE WANT HATS AND BOWS AND A TREE !


And you both deserve it! Very cute!!!!!


----------



## spiffylike

Suzi said:


> PLEASE MOM WE WANT HATS AND BOWS AND A TREE !


Hahaha this is amazing!


----------



## dodrop82

That is gorgeous, Suzi!


----------



## sandypaws

Your instant decorating is very clever and oh so cute.


----------



## jabojenny

*Happy Holidays!!!*

Sorry no Christmas decorations in my shot, but I did happen to purchase a little Santa hat at Joann's the other day so I got an excuse to get some pictures of Timmy. All I can say is... "Oh the power of cheese."


----------



## sandypaws

Great shots of Timmy even without Christmas decorations. He looks very festive in his Santa hat.


----------



## nlb

Okay, here is my contribution, and it was a challenge! Cheers to you all!


----------



## nlb

jabojenny said:


> Sorry no Christmas decorations in my shot, but I did happen to purchase a little Santa hat at Joann's the other day so I got an excuse to get some pictures of Timmy. All I can say is... "Oh the power of cheese."


Very nice, Timmy!


----------



## whimsy

Timmy looks so adorable...great picture!!! Love it! You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## whimsy

nlb said:


> Okay, here is my contribution, and it was a challenge! Cheers to you all!


What a sweetie pie...love it!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Great photos, Jen!


----------



## Suzi

All the pictures are great. I like Timmie's hair cut. He has the same stripe as Zoey what does his back end look like? Zoey has a bulls eye of black its my favorite part of her.


----------



## lailacoopers

I was really amazed on your dogs photos, they are all photogenic and lovely dogs! Good Luck Everyone and have a merry Christmas!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I finally got sometime to look at the pictures...I like to take my time and admire the extreme cuteness of everyone...they all are so adorable...gosh every year the pictures are so much fun, it's like being a kid and driving to look at all the Christmas lights in the neighbourhood.


----------



## sandypaws

She looks right at home in her new fort.


----------



## whimsy

Awww..chica blends right in! Cute!


----------



## wendylee

Harvey's picture with Santa


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Harvey! Aren't you precious!!!!


----------



## kristin08

Merry Christmas!


----------



## andra

I just love this thread!


----------



## whimsy

andra said:


> I just love this thread!


ME TOO


----------



## sandypaws

Me three! Everyone looks so cute and festive. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## clare

Happy Christmas love from Dizzie and Nellie.Teddie the cat sends his love as well!


----------



## whimsy

Beautiful Beautiful animals!!! Great pics! Love it


----------



## sandypaws

I agree, great pictures. All your fur babies are adorable.


----------



## shimpli

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## davetgabby

super pic Tere. Same to you.


----------



## whimsy

what a couple of cuties!!


----------



## Atticus

Finally got a pic of Atticus this year! Love all the photos! Jody


----------



## Atticus

oops haven't posted a photo in so long forgot to do it ! HAHA


----------



## sandypaws

Love the Santa suit.


----------



## jemmax

Pictures tonight are a little blurry from my phone....Max sneaking a peak at what is under the tree!


----------



## davetgabby

the snoopster lol I bet he's itching to start ripping.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Just love this thread. Finally got my guys together although it is raining and Boo Boo has not been well so I have not cleaned the gunk (from his eye meds) off his face, but everyone is happy and they all sat together!
Merry Christmas to all of our forum friends.


----------



## CacheHavs

Roisin, was help us with some of the decorating


----------



## whimsy

I have just looked at all the pictures all over again and it really puts a big grin on ones' face!


----------



## Suzi

Heather that puppy is absolutely beautiful . I bet he or she stays that color at least I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## sandypaws

I agree, Roisin is absolutely beautiful in looks and coloring.


----------



## CacheHavs

Thank you Suzi and Mary. We love Roisin, she is one of our dream puppies in all ways. She is from our last litter "The Hot" litter


----------



## jemmax

Roisin is beautiful - and what great photos - puts my phone photos to shame...

Here are the last of this year's holiday photos from Max....

Hope you all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Texas Havanese

*Christmas Puppy sleeping unde our tree*

Here is a photo of Shadow!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Heather, Roisin is gorgeous!

Here are a couple from today of my guys. Quality is pretty bad. The boys left the presents alone until I put theirs under the tree and then they went right for them. And Augie is seldom possessive over anything, but he loves those little sherpa discs. He will NOT let Finn take his without a fight!
Finn is finding the Hav stash under the tree and then retreated to Augie's crate to open it without interruption. Augie went to the couch to open his and then wasn't going to let his prize out of his mouth. Ha - I didn't even get them combed out for Christmas day....ooops....BAD mom!


----------



## Suzi

Linda the boys look like they had fun! I need to go to a show to buy more of the sherpa discs maddie just loves them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Linda, They look great! I did not get my guys combed out either it was rainy muddy and wet, no way to keep them camera ready with that kind of weather.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi, I should have bought more of them - so inexpensive and my guys love them, although Finn will chew off the stitching around the edges. 

Robbie, I already bellyached about this on another thread, but it has been raining pretty much non-stop here since mid October. And I am surprised my guys haven't started turning green from algae! It is hard to keep them looking nice when they are getting wet numerous times a day. At least they don't get a lot of static in their hair! :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Linda, we have oil heat and it was fixed under a lifetime warrantee (not likely to give out anytime soon), the heat is very dry and causes lots of static so I run a humidifier for the dogs...I have now had a steam pump humidity system added to the heating...it works great and makes it feel warmer at a cooler setting. Don't know how much it will cost to run but at his point I don't care.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Linda, I just saw these! The boys are just adorable! They look well groomed, too, so don't worry--I recognize the Washington-Feet, ha! I find it so interesting and amusing that they can tell which are their presents!

I've never seen those sherpa discs...


----------



## Texas Havanese

Shadow Pie napping beneath the tree...little does she know _she_ is the present!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

That is cute.


----------



## lailacoopers

Wow, I was really amazed while viewing your shots, they are all looking good and pretty dogs!  love! love! happy new year!


----------



## Laurief

I am a little late to the game but have found my absolute favorite picture - and I think its one of my ALL time favorites! 
This is Niece's son (Luke), or my "second nephew" 
He is IN LOVE with my dogs - and Laila was very infactuated with him too!

He reached over, pulled her close and gave her a big FAT Christmas Kiss!


----------



## whimsy

awww..what a sweet kiss! adorable!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Happy Holiday!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Laurie, I can see why you feel in love with the "puppy Kiss" needs to be cropped and put in a frame!

Sharon, I had to take a minute...I thought the one Hav was so much biggger...then I realized not a Hav. Nice looking family!


----------



## Pipersmom

I love all these pictures!!! 

Here are Piper and Riley in their Christmas outfits. I bid on this dog tuxedo during the HRI auction without knowing why, won it and a few weeks later Riley came. Does this mean I'm psychic? lol.


----------



## clare

I know this is a blurry pic,but it makes me smile the way Nellie is looking at our youngest son,as if to say what the hell have you got on your head?!Dizzie always spends most of Christmas day trying to sit on Tom's lap[youngest son].


----------

